# checking in...



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm a new user.

I'm the technical director at my high school, where I am the first student technical director with a budget and the key to the auditorium and the the tech booth in the history of the school. I'm currently dealing with a half-power, very lousy lightronics dimming system, and our dimmer racks are currently messing up. I am much better equipped on the sound side, with a Soundcraft Spirit 8-16 console, 8 or so wireless lavs, a wireless handheld, overheads, 5 front-of-house mic inputs, and a full rack of equipment. I'm looking to move to 24 or 32 channels as well as a dbx driverack system, and a new, higher capacity snake to the stage. On the lighting side again, i'm looking for a DMX board WITH AUTOFOLLOW CUES to control our dimmer racks, which should be fixed soon. Then the old board will be used as kind of a desinger's remote or RFU. I just learned the miracles of RGB sidelighting this year, and, as you can tell, I'm very excited about all that I do and push for.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello there!

Make yourself at home and don't be afraid to ask questions. In fact I have one for you. When you say that you are the first student technical dirrector I'm guessing that you mean your the first TD that will have student techies doing things for you, or are you actually a senior or something thats been given a large amount of responsibility and is in charge now? Your sound system sounds very nice indeed. Whats RGB sidelighting? I havn't heard of it before.

~Nick


----------



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

RGB = red green blue, means you can make any color of the rainbow by mixing those three channels on the light board

there have been student TD's before, but none have been given a budget, given keys, moved the lights around for different productions (i'm also lighting designer), or taught parts of the Technical Theater II class. I've been the Tech Director since sophomore year, got a budget last year, and taught the class last spring. I got the keys for this year, my senior year. I am currently overhauling the lighting system. Some of it is new twist lock, and some of it is old twistlock.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, thats a rather interesting way of doing it. Not to say anything about your skills but I do wonder why the school is having a student do it instead of actually hiring someone on for the same job. Possibly to see interest before they have to pay someone to do it? Yeah, I know what RGB stood for I was more wondering if you ment it was a particular way of lighting something, like all three colors on someone instead of just your warm and cools.

~Nick


----------



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

they don't have the money. it's a rural public school in NC, and the county has to pay for all non-essential teachers. this makes it tough. i would really like to have a techie at school, because i know that it would mean that we would have lights that were not THIRTY YEAR OLD century strand fresnels and radial ellipsoidals, and really old r-40 type striplights.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 27, 2005)

Just for the striplights? did you look up things on how to wire them? I know at my school at least we used like a 6 ft board and junction boxes to actually make 3 sets of strip lights.

~Nick


----------



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

they are century strand as well, from before the company became known as strand lighting. they use 150W bulbs, and are 12 unit fixtures, with 4 sets of 3 colors, red green and blue, to light the scrim and backdrop. we have too many of these striplights, more than our current, 16 dimmer configuration can handle. we actually have 32 dimmers, we are just waiting for the other 16 to get brought back on-line.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

here's my auditorium description (look for my post near the bottom of the page):

http://controlbooth.com/ftopic-1133-30.html&sid=7f5b0d5cc40c2512e271bf477facc90a


----------



## avkid (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, hello! Some of those antique Strand Century fixtures might fetch a good price at auction depending on the condition. With the money made from those being sold you would be able to get new ones. I have really random thoughts sometimes.

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## soundlight (Oct 28, 2005)

that is the realm of local red tape. all of the county schools equipment that is worth anything that you want sold has to be sold through the county, and you don't get any money back for it. it is usually sold for much less than it is worth, and there is nothing that you can do about it. you can't even sell or give away a a camera tripod. that's how annoying this is. if you could sell things for money, we would have sold our Soundcraft Spirit 8-16 and then raised some funds for the 24 or 32 channel model, as we are already out of inputs.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 28, 2005)

i may also re-gel some of those striplights and take them down to be used as footlights for the dance shows.


----------

